# Well Hello Everyone!



## CPT CONFUSED (Oct 16, 2008)

just wanted to stop by and see how everyone was doing? it has been awhile. just wanted to let everyone know that i am doing just fine by myself and have now have a complete grasp on everything that has taken its toll on me these last few months. you know what if she doesn't want me anymore thats fine i dont need anyone to take care of me but me! and i know i will someday find the person that was right for me and will love me for who i am and not take advantage of my kind heart. i hope everyone is doing well and i wish you all the best of luck in your relationships! may god bless you all! and keep smiling!


CPT :smthumbup:


----------

